# Problem with starting mysql



## blckusr15 (Nov 23, 2019)

I am currently in the process of starting a webserver install, I get to the point of installing mysql with no errors, however once attempting to use the service starter for mysqlserver, i get "Starting mysql" and then no process seems to be launched.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Emrion (Nov 24, 2019)

Look inside /var/db/mysql/`hostname`.err (you need root access).


----------



## blckusr15 (Nov 24, 2019)

Emrion said:


> Look inside /var/db/mysql/`hostname`.err (you need root access).




```
2019-11-23T21:26:03.909074Z 0 [Note] InnoDB: File '/var/db/mysql/ibtmp1' size is now 128 MB.
2019-11-23T21:26:03.909627Z 0 [Note] InnoDB: 96 redo rollback segment(s) found. 96 redo rollback segment(s) are active.
2019-11-23T21:26:03.909655Z 0 [Note] InnoDB: 32 non-redo rollback segment(s) are active.
2019-11-23T21:26:03.909940Z 0 [Note] InnoDB: Waiting for purge to start
2019-11-23T21:26:03.963564Z 0 [Note] InnoDB: 5.7.27 started; log sequence number 2625850
2019-11-23T21:26:03.963938Z 0 [Note] InnoDB: Loading buffer pool(s) from /var/db/mysql/ib_buffer_pool
2019-11-23T21:26:03.964064Z 0 [Note] Plugin 'FEDERATED' is disabled.
2019-11-23T21:26:03.965517Z 0 [Note] InnoDB: Buffer pool(s) load completed at 191123 13:26:03
2019-11-23T21:26:03.965674Z 0 [ERROR] Too many arguments (first extra is 'Island.pid').
2019-11-23T21:26:03.965687Z 0 [Note] Use --verbose --help to get a list of available options!
2019-11-23T21:26:03.965692Z 0 [ERROR] Aborting
```
Not entirely sure what the error is telling me.


----------



## blckusr15 (Nov 24, 2019)

Ran /usr/local/libexec/mysqld and it seems to be working fine now. Will mark as fixed if everything goes smoothly.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 25, 2019)

blckusr15 said:


> 2019-11-23T21:26:03.965674Z 0 [ERROR] Too many arguments (first extra is 'Island.pid').


What did you put in rc.conf and how are you starting MySQL?


----------

